# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Best, inexpensive 3 day 2 night trip in the Carribean?

## TravelD

It can't be Cuba, because some American friends will come.

----------


## Nachat

Good post!

----------


## LindaWalter

Nice post.  Thanks for the share.

----------

